# Different types of coal



## RMCF (22 Nov 2012)

Can anyone quickly explain the difference in the coal that is advertised in the local press, as I am about to buy a load for the winter and was wondering if there is much difference in it all.

*I have a list that includes (price per 40kg)*

premium (be it Polish or Colombian) 13.50
economy 11.50
Colombian doubles 13.00
singles 10.50
smokeless  ??

I usually just buy premium one bag at a time and find it very good for heat. Tried Economy but found too many bits left over that didn't seem to fully burn.
What is the difference in Colombian premium and Colombian doubles?
What are singles?


----------



## demoivre (23 Nov 2012)

See [broken link removed].


----------



## RMCF (23 Nov 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------

